# uk



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 15, 2006)

went to my cco today in the uk was annoyed to find no msfs however they did have the 236 a wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but when i asked if they had any left (just 'tester' out) she looked at me blankly and said 'there behind the counter' i was like erm what? havnt used it yet. had some glitter and pigments and fluidlines and brush sets, thats it really


----------



## tiff (Apr 15, 2006)

Where are the CCO's in the UK? I know there is one at Bicester but are there others?


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 15, 2006)

yes id like to know too,

as i spent so much in Mac a CCO would really save me some money...

even if it was a £50 train ticket to get there!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 16, 2006)

was in ellesmere port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about half a hours drive from manchester
from memory they had
- l/s
- some glitterliners
- a few d/c brushes like the 210
- a brush set cant remember which one though
- 3 quads one was the inventive
- some e/s including bitter for £7 something
- 4 fluidlines- shade/iris eyes/royal wink and frostlite for £7 something
- face care stuff
- shadesticks
- a glitter and a few pigments
thats all a can remember sorry


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 16, 2006)

Bicester Outlet Village 01869 323 200 
Ebbw Vale Festival Park Factory Shopping 01495 350010 
Cheshire Oaks Ellesmere Park 0151 348 5600 
Clacton Common Clacton On Sea Essex 01255 430777 
Clarks Village Street Somerset 01458 840064 
De Bradelei Wharf Wellington Dock Dover Kent 01304 226616 
Freeport Braintree 01376 348168 
Freeport Fleetwood 01253 877377 
Freeport Hornsea 01964 534211 
Freeport Talke Nr. Kidsgrove Stoke On Trent 01782 774113 
Freeport Westwood West Lothian 01501 763 488 
Great Western Designer Outlet Swindon 01793 507600 
Jackson's Landing Hartlepool 01429 866989 


Killarney Outlet Village Co. Kerry Ireland 064 36744 
K Village 01539 732 363 
Loch Lomond Alexandria 01389 710 077 
Mc Arthur Glen Mansfield Derby 01773 545000 
Mc Arthur Glen Bridgend South Wales 01656 665700 
Mc Arthur Glen Designer Outlet York, St Nicholas Avenue, Fulford, York, 01904 682720 
Merchants Quay Brighton Marine Village 01273 818504 
TO TOP OF PAGE   

Peak Village Rowsley Derbyshire 01629 735326 
Royal Quays North Shields 0191 296 3743 
Sterling Mills Nr. Stirling 01259 752 100 
The Galleria Outlet Centre Hatfield Herts 01707 278301 
Yorkshire Outlet Doncaster 01302 366444 
Wilton Shopping Centre Salisbury 01722 741211 
The Galleries Aldershot 01252 341 11 11 
Whitley Village Fareham Nr Portsmouth 01489 886886 

also found that on the internet i spose you could ring up and ask if they had a cco


----------



## tiff (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks, didnt realise Clarks Village was a CCO and thats the nearest to me I think. Anyone been to Clarks Village for makeup?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 17, 2006)

i thought they only had a virgin store?


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 17, 2006)

wooohoo! i work in doncaster, shall be visiting the yorkshire outlet! do they def stock mac?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 18, 2006)

yorkshire not sure would like to stress thats a list of outlet villages in the uk you would have to ring them up and ask if they had a cco, just to avoid confusion


----------



## xsamx (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_wooohoo! i work in doncaster, shall be visiting the yorkshire outlet! do they def stock mac?_

 
pop on a train too leeds and go to harvey nicks... they sell mac there


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsamx* 
_pop on a train too leeds and go to harvey nicks... they sell mac there_

 
i think she means a cco


----------



## xsamx (Apr 18, 2006)

Oooh right... sorry i'm new and don't even know what one of thoes is


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 18, 2006)

ahh no problems.. welcome ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a cco means cosmetics company outlet, its a store where they sell discounted/discontinued makeup including mac


----------



## xsamx (Apr 18, 2006)

Oooh right yah i know what you mean now, they have a clinque one in manchester...


----------



## Lalli (May 23, 2006)

whats the nearest one to birmingham i wana cry now!


----------



## melly_x (Sep 10, 2006)

anyone know one near manchester?


----------



## melly_x (Sep 10, 2006)

oh sorry, didnt see cheshire oaks! i need to visit that sooooon now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been though, all i wanna know is wheres the MAC? hehe


----------



## debsjc (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think there is a CCO either at Swindon or the Clarks village in Somerset, I've been told the only one in the South of the UK is Bicester.


----------



## gravity (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my god!  I didn't know there was a CCO in Bicester!

All those wasted times driving past there when I could have stopped in and picked up some makeup.....

Won't be missing that opportunity again


----------



## madkitty (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gravity* 

 
_Oh my god! I didn't know there was a CCO in Bicester!

All those wasted times driving past there when I could have stopped in and picked up some makeup.....

Won't be missing that opportunity again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WTF - I turned down going to Bicester Village last week as its just round the corner....AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH havent been for yonks. How do they work as Ive never heard of CCO's is it a Mac shop?


----------



## neeshie (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_WTF - I turned down going to Bicester Village last week as its just round the corner....AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH havent been for yonks. How do they work as Ive never heard of CCO's is it a Mac shop?_

 

I was there today...and don't worry you didn't miss much.
They had absolutely nothing...well of interest to me anyway.
I did buy a bobbi brown shimmerbrick brownie for £19 though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A CCo is a cosmetics company outlet, basically its a cut price outlet for all estee lauder brands


----------



## roxybc (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not from the UK, so I have no idea where any of the places mentioned in this thread are, but I will be going to London in early Jan to visit my boyfriend who lives in Purley, Surrey.  Can anyone tell me if there is a CCO around the London / Surrey area?

Thanks!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been to Clarks Village and they dont sell MAC there unfortuantely (sp?)


----------



## Chopy (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, anyone know one near Hull??


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

What is the closest CCO to London and if you have the number?  I want to call and make sure they definately stock MAC.


----------



## nunu (Sep 21, 2007)

any cco close to birmingham??


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

